

Abomonation: terrifying serialization - mrry
http://www.frankmcsherry.org/serialization/2015/05/04/unsafe-at-any-speed.html

======
qanael
Sometimes you gaze into the abyss, and the abyss goes "yeah, that seems fine."

~~~
jerf
I think this is more of a "You're mine now, but I'll eat you... _later_."

------
wickedlogic
"Rehydrate!" ->
[https://books.google.com/books?id=QxbFBAAAQBAJ&pg=PA106&lpg=...](https://books.google.com/books?id=QxbFBAAAQBAJ&pg=PA106&lpg=PA106&dq=rehydrate+three+body+problem&source=bl&ots=eOVSy1Q1oM&sig=MlvmWkrzGcOMaCxo_065cC1cmT4&hl=en&sa=X&ei=BxRIVZ2EJu3_sAT91YCYBw&ved=0CCgQ6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q=rehydrate%20three%20body%20problem&f=false)

------
robmccoll
Might need to account for byte order?

~~~
frankmcsherry
yeah, totally. there's now a method `embalm(&mut self)` run just before the
binary data gets written. That and `exhume` would be great places to go to and
from little-endian.

